# Im building 2 guitars this summer



## TimSE (May 3, 2009)

Iv decided i want to be a luthier so i figured im jump right in and build a guitar from scratch for myself. 
My gfs brother wants one too so im going to do one for him at the same time.

Il be making myself one of these:






And for my mate, one of these: (his is a 7  )


My specs:
7 string 
Mahogony body
3/4inch 5A quilted maple Arch top
3pc maple neckthru
Ebony fretboard
27" scale 
24 Jumbo frets
Left justified 3mm thick "bullet" MOP inlays (over hanging to act as side markers) 
TOM bridge string thru-body 
Graphtech piezo
X2 EMG707s (most prob)
X1 Volume
X1 Tone
3way toggle switch
Colour = Trans Grey/black quilt 
Matching headstock veneer 
Gloss finish

My mates specs:
7 string 
Mahogony body
1/4inch maple - quilted or flame
3pc maple neckthru
Ebony fretboard
27" scale 
24 Jumbo frets
Custom "japanese lettering logo" inlay at 12th fret
TOM bridge string thru-body 
X2 EMG707s 
X1 Volume
X2 Tone
3way toggle switch
Colour = black mahogany body - most likly green dyed maple top.
Matching headstock 
Gloss finish

Il upload some pics of my progress on my one (yet to start my mates) in teh next few days

hopfully i can pull it off cus i got 2 other mates who want me to build some customs for them.


----------



## sami (May 3, 2009)

woah  good luck man! Take many pics also!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2009)

Good luck man 

And make sure you post pics along the way.


----------



## TimSE (May 3, 2009)

Sooooo many pics 
this is something iv wanted to do for years so i hope they turn out well
iv started work on the body on my one but am barly halfway through cutting it out so will post up a bunch of pics when iv got something to show


----------



## hufschmid (May 3, 2009)

good luck


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 3, 2009)

Good luck man, thats an ambitious project for sure


----------



## TimSE (May 5, 2009)

UPDATE:
not a huge update but ya
i have my fretboard and mahogony for my body which im half way through cutting out (pics to come when cut out fully)
got my MOP for my inlays and am ready to cut them out
Still waiting for me Dremel and bits for doing the inlays and my Radius block for the fretboard hasnt shown up yet either ... ah well no rush i suppose.

Im getting wood tomorrow morning 
fedex tried to deliver something while i was at work so its coming tomorro.
we'l see

Some pics:





















Youl notice the mosterous crack in the mahogany... i managed to find it cheap because of teh drying cracks and got it for 20 quid... bargin seeing as my body cut outs didnt come near it 
altho it was a lil risk getting it it was worth it as it saved me some 50/60 od quid which i dont have to spare for it really.

This is my mates one im doing for him:


----------



## Petef2007 (May 5, 2009)

Good luck with it sir, can't wait to see the finished thing.

Your friends guitar is very pointy. I deem this tr00.


----------



## EliNoPants (May 5, 2009)

those body shapes are both pretty sweet, though for totally different reasons


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 5, 2009)

Thats a cool headstock


----------



## Æxitosus (May 5, 2009)

dude that's sweet, update us often!


----------



## Andrew_B (May 5, 2009)

dont forget to rout out a couple of sections to run your wires through BEFORE you glue the top on 

otherwise you will have a bitch of a time drilling from cavity to cavity....
trust me.. i know 

headstock looks cool, but your fattest strings machine head nut wont do up with that bevel there..

i also think that the top half of your body should be moved back (on the blank) so you can get rid of that knot.... 
a knot on your arm contour area is just what you dont need.... 
(unless you have already cut the body out, in that case disregard the above lol)


----------



## defchime (May 5, 2009)

what kind of guitar is the one ur making for ur self?...thats sweet, could be my next guitar if its cheap enough, otherwise ill get another agile


----------



## El Caco (May 5, 2009)

That headstock is very similar to the one I was thinking of doing for this hardware store guitar challenge.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 5, 2009)

Good stuff dude, looks set to be rewarding for all involved.


----------



## Apophis (May 6, 2009)

good luck 

post some pics soon


----------



## TimSE (May 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> dont forget to rout out a couple of sections to run your wires through BEFORE you glue the top on
> 
> otherwise you will have a bitch of a time drilling from cavity to cavity....
> trust me.. i know
> ...



Ya i got the routs all planned  and for the headstock machinehead, i noticed that too so itl be a lil further up the headstock than where its marked on atm so itl be fine 

there is a tiny split in teh wood stopping me moving the body shape back away from the not otherwise i would have done what u sugested. there is another nasty lil crack on the body on the knot... its not pretty BUT i have a plan to cut it all away with the back body contours so it should work out fine. Worst case i can fill it with epoxy mixed with some Mahogany dust so it wont be so noticable.


----------



## TimSE (May 6, 2009)

defchime said:


> what kind of guitar is the one ur making for ur self?...thats sweet, could be my next guitar if its cheap enough, otherwise ill get another agile



The one im making for me is an ABYSS guitar shape - altho i made mine a tiny bit fatter so its have way between abyss and prs.

they go for about $5k so id go with an agile  but agiles are awesome so u wont be missing out on much. plus ur wallet wont be hurting half a much


----------



## Andrew_B (May 6, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Ya i got the routs all planned  and for the headstock machinehead, i noticed that too so itl be a lil further up the headstock than where its marked on atm so itl be fine
> 
> there is a tiny split in teh wood stopping me moving the body shape back away from the not otherwise i would have done what u sugested. there is another nasty lil crack on the body on the knot... its not pretty BUT i have a plan to cut it all away with the back body contours so it should work out fine. Worst case i can fill it with epoxy mixed with some Mahogany dust so it wont be so noticable.


 

good man 

should look sweet.....

heres a paint hack job of one way you could make that headstock work sweet... 






you gotta hate knots and cracks....
so annoying....
but atleast you can see them....
the hidden ones are the real pains in the ass.....


----------



## TimSE (May 7, 2009)

UPDATE:




Here is how far iv got with the mahogany body wings (ignore the half finished-ness of them  )

i got wood!

altho it brings with it a slightly-too-small problem...

This:






 i think the people i got it from arnt too great with a tape measure.

This would have been my first choice:





But the chunk is under the upper horn so no can do 









I flipped it around to find a way to make it all fit....
Im after a subtle quilt so i think thisl work out just as nicly:







This is how thick the body will be:





ohya heres the crack in the body:





nasty huh! 
i plan to cut it away with body contour as this peice will be made 1/2" thinner so this crack will be right up against the edge so il just it all away. its not very deep so fingers crossed ... this build sure is filling me with confidence  
im not worried really tho. there is always a way


----------



## TimSE (May 8, 2009)

UPDATE:
i got more wood
my neck blank


----------



## budda (May 8, 2009)

damn, dude!


----------



## TimSE (May 8, 2009)

finally finished the slotting

frets arnt installed yet as i have the inlays to do so their just resting in the slots slightly:


----------



## TimSE (May 10, 2009)

So the fretboard slotting went shit on a few frets that i didnt notice til i put them against my straight edge to check.
3 of them or not even a 1mm out from being straight but it has to be perfectly done so i gotta order a new board  bit gutting really 
So im ordering a pre-slotted ebony board at 27.5" scale from luthiers mercantile international.


----------



## budda (May 10, 2009)

is it going to be much more expensive? can you return the board you have? sucks about the setback.


----------



## Apophis (May 11, 2009)

looks really, really nice so far 
you had few problems, but it needs practice


----------



## TimSE (May 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks really, really nice so far
> you had few problems, but it needs practice



indeed 

each problem just makes me open my mind to a way around it so its making it all better

as for the new fretboard it wont cost that much
only loosing about 50 dollaz

plus itl be a bit better grade wood


----------



## TimSE (May 11, 2009)

budda said:


> is it going to be much more expensive? can you return the board you have? sucks about the setback.



not too much no - about 50 dollers or 20/30 quid
which isnt too bad
its the cheapest thing for me to go wrong. plus i know it needs to be machine perfectly slotted so il get it machine slotted


----------



## budda (May 11, 2009)

so long as you learn from the mistakes lol


----------



## TimSE (May 11, 2009)

budda said:


> so long as you learn from the mistakes lol




this being my first build im expecting a thing or 2 like that so its not too bad


----------



## budda (May 11, 2009)

you're way ahead of some of us, dude! I'd love to build a guitar (save some money, i hope..) but i dont really know tools or electronics 

I applaud your initiative!


----------



## TimSE (May 12, 2009)

budda said:


> you're way ahead of some of us, dude! I'd love to build a guitar (save some money, i hope..) but i dont really know tools or electronics
> 
> I applaud your initiative!



hah iv spent about 500 on it already and half of that was tools
starting out with builds aint cheap so far for me at least

if you make a few itd end up being cheap but yis


----------



## TimSE (May 13, 2009)

UPDATE:

iv orderd a new ebony board at 27.5" scale
going to have it slotted too so i wont have to risk it going wrong again

also iv installed my truss rod and cut out my inlays and as soon as my router base and new neck arives il put them in the new finger board


----------



## Apophis (May 13, 2009)

it looks really nice  every time I see real progress


----------



## TimSE (May 13, 2009)

Apophis said:


> it looks really nice  every time I see real progress



cheers very much dude
Its really encouraging when an accomplished luthier says its all looking good


----------



## polloymedio (May 13, 2009)

looks pretty promising!! ill keep checking this advance surely!


----------



## TimSE (May 19, 2009)

Got my new fingerboard from LMI this morning 
pre slotted so i know its right 

Im going to go radius it now and then do the inlay routing (not looking forward to that! but im more confident now that iv had a few practices but still.

Question tho:
if i mix a small amount of ebony dust into my epoxy will it have the same effect as using black pigment?

EDIT: i decided to get some Madagascar 1stgrade ebony so this new board is much nicer than the old one


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 19, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Got my new fingerboard from LMI this morning
> pre slotted so i know its right
> 
> Im going to go radius it now and then do the inlay routing (not looking forward to that! but im more confident now that iv had a few practices but still.
> ...



I don't know what black pigment is but I do know that most luthiers mix ebony dust, or whatever fretboard they're using dust with epoxy, and use that to fill any slight gaps in the inlays. It looks the closest to the fretboard that way.


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2009)

That is looking awesome. Nice work so far!


----------



## hufschmid (May 19, 2009)

I use ebony dust whenever i have to tough up ebony....... 

Looks very cool man


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 19, 2009)

Mate, this is looking really good. Keep it up!


----------



## TimSE (May 19, 2009)

Shawn said:


> That is looking awesome. Nice work so far!



Thanks very much dude 



7deadlysins666 said:


> I don't know what black pigment is but I do know that most luthiers mix ebony dust, or whatever fretboard they're using dust with epoxy, and use that to fill any slight gaps in the inlays. It looks the closest to the fretboard that way.





hufschmid said:


> I use ebony dust whenever i have to tough up ebony.......
> 
> Looks very cool man



Cheers muchly guys! i saved loads of it so thats all grooooooooovey then
il try and have my inlaying done by the weekend or at least do it over the weekend


----------



## willybman (May 19, 2009)

me likes #2 alot =]


----------



## TimSE (May 19, 2009)

willybman said:


> me likes #2 alot =]



ya hopfully my mate who im going to build it for will be able to afford it to be started soon
cant wait to start work on it myself


----------



## Hollowway (May 19, 2009)

So what's up with the swirl shapes on the pointy design? Is the body going to be carved down to a different type of wood there, or...? (I like the design btw, and you're making me feel pretty meat-fisted with your first build. You look like a pro!)


----------



## TimSE (May 19, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> So what's up with the swirl shapes on the pointy design? Is the body going to be carved down to a different type of wood there, or...? (I like the design btw, and you're making me feel pretty meat-fisted with your first build. You look like a pro!)



Ahh they are diff levels of wood
the top is slightly diff shape to the body under it
Watch the vid in the 1st post and all will be made clear


----------



## Ruins (May 19, 2009)

waaaaahhhhhh how did i miss this thread all this time?????
it's absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## TimSE (May 20, 2009)

Ruins said:


> waaaaahhhhhh how did i miss this thread all this time?????
> it's absolutely stunning!!!!



 cheers man
il prob have another update on the fretboard being finished in the next few days


----------



## TimSE (May 20, 2009)

UPDATE:
Routed my inlays
..could have been better but still hasnt too bad


----------



## hufschmid (May 20, 2009)

I love the little detail of the screw attached on the screw driver 

Nice work man


----------



## TimSE (May 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I love the little detail of the screw attached on the screw driver
> 
> Nice work man



 ah yeah
to pierce the top of the Epoxy tubes


----------



## snuif09 (May 21, 2009)

nice job man


----------



## Wi77iam (May 22, 2009)

good work


----------



## Apophis (May 22, 2009)

really nice


----------



## JPMDan (May 22, 2009)

TMSAP7G

(Tim McSexy Awesome Pants 7 Geetah)


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 22, 2009)

this is going to get pretty exciting! 

looking forwards to updates!


----------



## Dan (May 22, 2009)

nice job dude!, ima going to keep updated on this!


----------



## budda (May 22, 2009)

lookin good man, keep it up!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2009)

UPDATE:
sorry its been a lil while - had to move house and all sorts of gay shit.

Its great when a plan comes together ... AND WORKS! check these inlays and "side dots"  exactly as i planned them to be. teh hunt for extra thick MOP was worth teh trouble.






















Im about an hour of sanding away from finishing the fretboard - just gotta get to a bandsaw and to some cuttings and some glueing and il be set on my way to finishing.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet, keep up the cool work man


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 11, 2009)

Schweet man, really like those inlays


----------



## synrgy (Jun 11, 2009)

Threads like this are why I love this forum so much. 

I _really_ like what you did with the side dot/inlay combo there.


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 11, 2009)

thats a pretty sweet neck as far as pre made goes..it leaves it up to you to do most of the neck profiling, but has already setup your heel, volute, and angle on the headstock.


i take it you got this from a UK luthier? wonder if america has something like this.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 12, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> thats a pretty sweet neck as far as pre made goes..it leaves it up to you to do most of the neck profiling, but has already setup your heel, volute, and angle on the headstock.
> 
> 
> i take it you got this from a UK luthier? wonder if america has something like this.



thanks verymuch dude

actually it was an american place i got it from, but i tryed to get a link for you but theyv closed their ebay account - ebay is where i found them.

balls


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 12, 2009)

Ambitious for sure, espescially the second one


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

So obviously you won't really need the Agile anymore. Go ahead and send it to me and I'll alleviate your problem!


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 12, 2009)

those side dots are sick =)


----------



## TimSE (Jun 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> So obviously you won't really need the Agile anymore. Go ahead and send it to me and I'll alleviate your problem!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 22, 2009)

update for you:

had my sexy time with the bandsaw and got mostly there with my neck shaping - gotta file then spoke-shave the curve which im not looking forward too.

glued my fretboard inplace:


----------



## El Caco (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn you rule, I can not say why but rest assured that you do


----------



## Apophis (Jun 22, 2009)

really nice so far


----------



## TimSE (Jun 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Damn you rule, I can not say why but rest assured that you do



thank you?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

Very cool man 

Just be sure when you glue your fingerboard that you also clamp the edges of the board because the fingerboard will mostly kreep because of the moisture of the glue and it will leave gaps on the fingerboard edges....

Also when you glue it must be glued on a perfectly flat surface and clamped in that position for at least 48 hours, this will ensure that the neck stays straight during the gluying process 

Looks very nice


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2009)

fuckin' sick... i approve


----------



## TimSE (Jun 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Very cool man
> 
> Just be sure when you glue your fingerboard that you also clamp the edges of the board because the fingerboard will mostly kreep because of the moisture of the glue and it will leave gaps on the fingerboard edges....
> 
> ...



Cheers dude
ya i did notice one or 2 spots where there are tiny gaps on the edge. theyr way small so im going to put a small bit of epoxy in them and sand away the excess... good idea?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Cheers dude
> ya i did notice one or 2 spots where there are tiny gaps on the edge. theyr way small so im going to put a small bit of epoxy in them and sand away the excess... good idea?



you can do that...


----------



## TimSE (Jun 23, 2009)

Update:
Started shaping the back of the neck - sanding the main shape at each end then will be spoke-shaving the rest out.






NOT FINISHED - had to have a break cus the sawdust was killing my eyes


----------



## Ziltoid (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to see you bought your clamps from Homebase 


/Homebase employee. 


Looks shaweet man, I was thinking about trying to get one going this summer.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2009)

progress is always awesome to see  update us soon


----------



## keeper006 (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a decent pc of wood for the price, but I've built several guitars and you should know you're going to have a problem with that knot being right on the edge where you're cutting.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> That's a decent pc of wood for the price, but I've built several guitars and you should know you're going to have a problem with that knot being right on the edge where you're cutting.



Welcome to the forum, great to have a guitar maker in here 

Would you like to introduce yourself?


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Update:
> Started shaping the back of the neck - sanding the main shape at each end then will be spoke-shaving the rest out.
> 
> 
> ...



I love updates, very cool man


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 23, 2009)

Coming along nicely! I can go to work tomorrow and this makes me more exited than i already am!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 23, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> That's a decent pc of wood for the price, but I've built several guitars and you should know you're going to have a problem with that knot being right on the edge where you're cutting.



Heya and welcome 

Agreed!  but i have a plan for it! going to cut it away as an extended back body contour cutaway thingy - in my head it makes sence  ... time will tell!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2009)

I see your headstock is not going to be angled. What is the difference? Does the neck have to be angled instead? I always didnt get the point 

Anyways, this is getting excellent! It's giving me more HMGAS!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I see your headstock is not going to be angled. What is the difference? Does the neck have to be angled instead? I always didnt get the point
> 
> Anyways, this is getting excellent! It's giving me more HMGAS!



Headstock is angled. not the best shot in the pics of it - im going to try and finish the neck shaping today so il get some good all round pics up later tonight


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh sorry about that 

good luck!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 24, 2009)

UPDATE:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

holly smokes!!! that is pretty neat !!

i am no luthier but i think it is a good work!!!

let's see what the real luthier here are making out of it!!

good job!!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 24, 2009)

mmm, that agile is purty... holy smokes, that is a THICK maple top going on your guitar! good work, i want to try this soon....


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

UPDATE

The 1st half of teh body i glued on last night and the 2nd bit is drying today


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

lookin' good


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 25, 2009)

should be using clamping cauls mate....

the clamps will bruise the wood...

then you have a 60% chance that bruised wood later swell up back to where it was originally and that will distort your finish...

i keep the body offcuts to use as clamping cauls....


----------



## deadcricket (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a sexy looking guitar you're building. Thanks for sharing the progress with us! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> should be using clamping cauls mate....
> 
> the clamps will bruise the wood...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice 

i kept the offcuts so iv put them on their now


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 25, 2009)

Your agile has one hell of a bow in the neck! 
But the build is looking nice man! Keep it up!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Your agile has one hell of a bow in the neck!
> But the build is looking nice man! Keep it up!



 ya i didnt even notice til i uploaded the pics!
will be sorting that out this weekend when im going to restring it


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2009)

TimSE said:


> UPDATE



And these are the so called "tone chambers", right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

tone chambers? i want tone chambers...


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome man, I love those updates!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

leandroab said:


> And these are the so called "tone chambers", right?





Konfyouzd said:


> tone chambers? i want tone chambers...



 no theyr not tone chambers - its where the control cavity is going. i drilled it for teh lolz
need to get a new router bit befor i can get it all out properly


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> tone chambers? i want tone chambers...



Ta zuando da minha cara seu pedaço de merda!?





TimSE said:


> no theyr not tone chambers - its where the control cavity is going. i drilled it for teh lolz
> need to get a new router bit befor i can get it all out properly



(FAIL)

yes, I swear that was my second option
hahaha 

I went wood shopping today. Got some exquisite brazilian woods... surprise surprise ha


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 25, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> i kept the offcuts so iv put them on their now


 

any time, glad to help.....

live to learn 




Konfyouzd said:


> tone chambers? i want tone chambers...


 
LOL....im sure he could drill some "tone chambers" into you


----------



## TimSE (Jun 26, 2009)

UPDATE:
Check my jack socketness!


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Jun 26, 2009)

Man this looks awesome.

MOAR PICS


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## scam-pow767 (Jun 27, 2009)

That's looking pretty good. Get some more pics as you finish.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 27, 2009)

GOD DAMN! For your first guitar you're doing very well! I would of started off easier with a bolt on or something, but you... a frigging neck through!!! I bet it's going to be sick ass hell after it's done. I'm actually pretty interested now!

What have you been using as reference? Books, interwebs, some of the members here!?!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 27, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> GOD DAMN! For your first guitar you're doing very well! I would of started off easier with a bolt on or something, but you... a frigging neck through!!! I bet it's going to be sick ass hell after it's done. I'm actually pretty interested now!
> 
> What have you been using as reference? Books, interwebs, some of the members here!?!



Hah ya cheers very much man
all or nothing is wat i say! plus i dont really like bolt ons compaired to neckthrus.

i basically learnt from this website and other build threads and the od Projectguitar.com page n shit
plus a lil figuring it out as i go but with detailed and well thought out plans beforehand


----------



## Apophis (Jun 28, 2009)

looks every time a lot better


----------



## TimSE (Jun 29, 2009)

UPDATE:

body is all glued and arch-topped and shapped! - i also fretted the badboy and found that epoxy isnt actaully that strong... 4 of my inlays came out when i was installing my frets!! 3, 5, 15 and 17 fell out  but iv glued them back in now.

got about a weeks worth of sanding to get all the marks n shit off then il be on to finishing this beast 

on with pics:


























































a good few pics to get the frets and inlays that came out and the archtopp shapping. also the back lower Broderick cutaway from the horn and back body contour (which got rid of that nasty crack  plus fits nicly on my body when playing sitting down like i do alot)


----------



## Cypher (Jun 29, 2009)

looks awesome, very nice build! Very curious how the end result will be when all is sanded smooth and finished!


----------



## Fred (Jun 29, 2009)

OH MAN I LOVE THESE THREADS. Looks sweet as can be right now man, I love the idea of playing on a guitar you built from start to finish!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 30, 2009)

Fred said:


> OH MAN I LOVE THESE THREADS. Looks sweet as can be right now man, I love the idea of playing on a guitar you built from start to finish!



cheers man.
everything has gone well so far so hopfully il be using it live and for recording and all sorts which will be awesome
so proud of it all so far too


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking very cool man, I really appreciate when somebody has the guts to go ahead and to attempt something so complexe 

And I really enjoy watching those threads


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2009)

lovin' the progress


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm loving these guitars so far.. great work, love 'em!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like you're doing a very nice job.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 30, 2009)

cheers muchly guys


----------



## Ruins (Jun 30, 2009)

i like what i see!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, that looks really nice


----------



## Izebecool (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn this guitar is really turning out to be very nice. I cant wait to see the finished product! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

awesome work there. i think you can start your dream job of being a luthier.

will you try to make 7 & 8 and / or ERG too in the near future?

keep up the good work


----------



## TimSE (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> awesome work there. i think you can start your dream job of being a luthier.
> 
> will you try to make 7 & 8 and / or ERG too in the near future?
> 
> keep up the good work



thanks muchly man - if i do end up making more then ya they will most lily all be 7s and 8s and ERGs
6strings just dont feel right


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

UPDATE:
havnt done one in a while as iv hit a point where i cant go any further.
need me some money so i can get on to colouring this beast!

Grey trans quilted all over inspired by this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/mikernaut/Rico Jr/DSCN5285.jpg 

maybe a bit darker but ya going for that colour.

This is it so far:
pretty much done building now - got some bits to touch up and finish off but basically there now.











































Also got my emg 707tws this morning  along with my tuning machines, string ferrules bridge (will be upgraded to graph tech piezo bridge when i can afford too)


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 14, 2009)

Idk if it is just me but, the body looks reallyt thick. Otherwise that is ace.


----------



## Fred (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks fantastic man, but what's with that truss rod access?


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Idk if it is just me but, the body looks reallyt thick. Otherwise that is ace.



It is really thick


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

Fred said:


> Looks fantastic man, but what's with that truss rod access?



 my crappy free hand routing so i could fit my allen key into the truss rod - i will be making a plastic cover for it


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 14, 2009)

for a first build thats epic win! 

Congrats 

strings


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2009)

that's really awesome looking, and is coming together nicely! 

also, yay for hufschmid being back!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, that is NICE!!!!  Now I want to start a build, I just need the money to fund it. I'm thinking an RGA7 body like Buz McGrath's.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 14, 2009)

that looks pretty damn awesome.I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> for a first build thats epic win!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> strings



I might have to string it up but i dont wanna put my bridge plug things into the body and (because its recessed) not be able to get them out again when staining and spraying it.

i really wanna have a play on it too  see how my fretboard / fretting worked out


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 14, 2009)

TimSE said:


> I might have to string it up but i dont wanna put my bridge plug things into the body and (because its recessed) not be able to get them out again when staining and spraying it.
> 
> i really wanna have a play on it too  see how my fretboard / fretting worked out



 make a simple metal plate with holes whide enough to let the string go in but to not let the balls of the strings go true....


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> make a simple metal plate with holes whide enough to let the string go in but to not let the balls of the strings go true....



 i dont get what you mean


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 14, 2009)

TimSE said:


> i dont get what you mean



simple your scared about the ferrules that wont come out anymore...

why would you test your guitar with ferules?

a simple metal place with holes can stay on the surface and hold the strings...


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> simple your scared about the ferrules that wont come out anymore...
> 
> why would you test your guitar with ferules?
> 
> a simple metal place with holes can stay on the surface and hold the strings...



oooh i get ya - but its not the ferrules but its the 2 things that the bridge sits on.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 14, 2009)

TimSE said:


> oooh i get ya - but its not the ferrules but its the 2 things that the bridge sits on.



ah damn my fault....


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ah damn my fault....



hah no worries man

hopfully il be getting some ££ soon so il get some stain and spray then buffing.


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks awesome man, cant wait to see it all finished up. And the posts you're talking about arent really too hard to get back out again. I see what you mean though, I wouldnt risk it either. 

Hope it all works out mate


----------



## Pauly (Jul 15, 2009)

Inspiring thread! Good for you Tim, your first attempt and it's looking spectacular. Look forward to seeing your mate's guitar being built as it's quite interesting shape wise, what with the holes and all. Didn't even notice this thread till today either, doh.


----------



## jessehorror (Jul 15, 2009)

man that thing is sweet cheers on the build cant wait to see it finished


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2009)

fuck that looks good, tim!

How long have you been working on it to date?

*wants it*


----------



## TimSE (Jul 15, 2009)

budda said:


> fuck that looks good, tim!
> 
> How long have you been working on it to date?
> 
> *wants it*



cheers dude
iv only got to find £50 to get my laquers so i can finish this beast - itl be about 2 months before its finished and playing tho cus of how long im going to have to leave it to dry between layers n shit.

started work on it mid march i think
about 4 months so far but iv done alot of waiting around for woods and tools.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 20, 2009)

UPDATE:
D-DAY!!! dye has started
first coat which il sand off when its dried. then do the whole thing trans black. then clear coats ... eeek!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Jul 20, 2009)

this is coming out amazing for a first build!  cannot wait to see it finished


----------



## windu (Jul 20, 2009)

dude seriously, epic win, just noticed this thread today. it looks amazing! good work so far brotha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 20, 2009)

umm... build me one???

now???


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## Izebecool (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow that top looks awesome with that dye! I want one please!


----------



## rto666 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeaaaaah, man!!!! It Love it!!!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely glorious first build.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 20, 2009)

UPDATE:
2nd black base dye!
looking might dark! Sanded the first layer off and put this 2nd layer on and will sand it off later tonight and try a lighter grey stain layer and see how it turns out - it will most likly turn out alot darker / blacker than i was going for but il be happy either way as i was never 100% decided on black or grey


----------



## TimSE (Jul 21, 2009)

UPDATE: finished staining 
just gotta wait for my clear gloss coats shit spray shit


----------



## Pauly (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm exciiiiiiiited, look forward to seeing it all glossy and put together... and then watching that crazy one for your mate getting built. Top banana.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 21, 2009)

Pauly said:


> I'm exciiiiiiiited, look forward to seeing it all glossy and put together... and then watching that crazy one for your mate getting built. Top banana.



cheers duder
ya i cant wait to get started with my mates one! he needs a car first tho which is gash but might be able to start it soon


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 21, 2009)

Man this is gonna look so killer!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 21, 2009)

i can dig it, my friend. i can dig it.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 21, 2009)

That is looking nice, Tim!  When you finish it we'll need clips.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, Thats awesome, its looking to be really good


----------



## Korngod (Jul 21, 2009)

holy shit cakes! i wish i had the tools and money to start a build of my own now! that is awesome, and EPIC for a first build.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking fantastic, very interested to see how this comes out.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2009)

the stain job looks great! can we say you got to 2nd base?


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2009)

UPDATE: STRINGS!

i got bored of waiting for the gloss lacquers n shit















videos uploading atm - will post up when theyr done


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 30, 2009)

Put an oil finish dude 

Awesome looking guitar man, congrats again


----------



## synrgy (Jul 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Put an oil finish dude
> 
> Awesome looking guitar man, congrats again



seconded.

Looks fucking awesome. I'm *this* close to calling bull-shit on it being your first build because it looks so good.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jul 30, 2009)

TimSE said:


> UPDATE: STRINGS!
> 
> i got bored of waiting for the gloss lacquers n shit
> 
> ...



JESUS man!! That's fucking beautiful! I actually exclaimed upon seeing it.

Mega congratulations.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Put an oil finish dude
> 
> Awesome looking guitar man, congrats again



Iv got my heart set on gloss finish but incase it doesnt turn out so great i will be going for a satin look which wont be far off oil finish looking so


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2009)

First one - the one with me doing some shit playing is still uploading


----------



## windu (Jul 30, 2009)

dude fucking sick! such a solid and beautifull guitar!~ glad yoru finally done with it!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 30, 2009)

i love it, man. A+++ work!


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2009)

the playing is so bad


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 30, 2009)

i'd say the playing is pretty good man. the guitar sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

Such a beautiful guitar! Thanks for sharing those vids.
You did an amazing job on building this!


----------



## conorreich (Jul 30, 2009)

wow that guitar is gorgeous!
good job man. career interest? i certainly hope so


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 30, 2009)

wow, very awesome! i just noticed this thread today, and i'm kinda glad i didn't notice it earlier, as i hate reading a guitar build thread that ends half way through the build, haha.

this thing looks totally awesome, amazing for a first build. how does it play?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

So since you have this new 7, you won't be needing the Agile! 

Seriously, looks great. This is why I want a PRSlike 7.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 30, 2009)

wow beutiful guitar man. i could never do one from scratch


----------



## budda (Jul 30, 2009)

looks great man!

but i vote clearcoat that hot piece of musicmaking


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 30, 2009)

That is awesome, Tim! The playing in the second video isn't bad, just unplugged. I can't wait to hear it when it's plugged in and cranked up.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> So since you have this new 7, you won't be needing the Agile!
> 
> Seriously, looks great. This is why I want a PRSlike 7.



 my agile is MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE 


thanks tho man. i might be selling this one day for anyone who might wanna keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats man!!! it turned out to be awesome!! 
now get the cover over trustrod cavity there and oil finish.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 31, 2009)

wow, I love that raw unfinished look  don't use high gloss, please


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 31, 2009)

Gloss that baby! I think gloss would be cool on that particular guitar.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2009)

holy fuck that's sweet!!!

Congrats man! This just encourages me to build my own... 

I can't wait! w000t!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 4, 2009)

leandroab said:


> holy fuck that's sweet!!!
> 
> Congrats man! This just encourages me to build my own...
> 
> I can't wait! w000t!



Cheers man
what would you wanna build if u did decide to build your own? i recon you should


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great man! It must feel incredible to play something that was a piece of wood a few months ago!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Looks great man! It must feel incredible to play something that was a piece of wood a few months ago!



ya its really strange! but very satisfying.

Iv got a great idea for the next one which'l be a slightly simple 8 string
the shape is a cool new shape which iv not seen before but it wont be archtopped and no inlays (or maybe 1 at 12th fret)
most likly a neckthru as i dont like bolt ons. i would like to try a slight fanned fretbaord.
Spalted maple top on alder / ash body.
Super strat shape (like agile interceptors / blackmachine)

i might actaully get some of the passive pickups from the agile intrepids as i used to have one and it was awesome fun the the scale was a bit too much for me and i could reach the stretches both riffing and soloing (hence the fanned fret idea)


----------



## El Caco (Aug 4, 2009)

I have to wait before I can provide pics for reasons I cannot go into yet but I thought I should mention that you can do a glossy polished oil finish. It might be anything from a day to a week or two before I can show you in this thread but if you want to know more earlier Tim PM me and I will provide details. Either way as soon as I am able I post it in this thread for everyone.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 4, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I have to wait before I can provide pics for reasons I cannot go into yet but I thought I should mention that you can do a glossy polished oil finish. It might be anything from a day to a week or two before I can show you in this thread but if you want to know more earlier Tim PM me and I will provide details. Either way as soon as I am able I post it in this thread for everyone.



You got mail


----------



## TimSE (Aug 6, 2009)

UPDATE:
With a huge help from S7eve, iv started oiling this beast! i looks sick with oil coats! really black and not nearly as purple as it looked! going to get some pics 2morro when its light out. going to do as many coats as i can then buff it to get a glossy look to it.
i give it... 2 maybe 3 weeks before its all wired up and riffing away! 

iv got a song ready for me First playing video too (wrote it today and yesterday  - really groovey song too i think)


----------



## TimSE (Aug 7, 2009)

UPDATE: Oil pics

was hard to get a pic that it actaully looks like colour wise



























this last one is the closest to the real look of it


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 7, 2009)

That looks sick, Tim!!!!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 7, 2009)

Coming along nice.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 7, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Coming along nice.



 i think once iv got a good few coats on it, and maybe some sealer to help finish it off and a good buffing sesh, itl be awesome!
cheers again for the idea man


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 8, 2009)

Too bad about the bookmatch imo. But still a great axe!


----------



## rto666 (Aug 9, 2009)

Liked with the buelish finish better... Even so, awesome looking guitar! Congrats!


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Just gone through this whole thread.

Awesome guitar man! 

I'd love to build my own one day.


----------



## budda (Aug 9, 2009)

tim, do you mind that it looks like the top half is lighter than the bottom half?

still looks solid


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## leandroab (Aug 9, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Cheers man
> what would you wanna build if u did decide to build your own? i recon you should



7 string
27" scale
Neck-trough 5pc mahogany/"pau-marfim" neck
Mahogany wings
Ebony fretboard
Hardtail bridge
neck and bridge humbuckers
reversed headstock...
RG shaped body

Something along those lines


----------



## TimSE (Aug 9, 2009)

leandroab said:


> 7 string
> 27" scale
> Neck-trough 5pc mahogany/"pau-marfim" neck
> Mahogany wings
> ...



sounds cool 
do it


----------



## TimSE (Aug 9, 2009)

budda said:


> tim, do you mind that it looks like the top half is lighter than the bottom half?
> 
> still looks solid



ya looks much better in person and is very strange why teh treble side was more Bluey grey and teh other a more blacky wood colour - but it shows alot more in pics than in person. i think itl look good with a video - give ti a more real looking look


----------



## Apophis (Aug 9, 2009)

looks just awesome  great job


----------



## Kimling (Aug 10, 2009)

It must be f*cking incredible to walk in to a room, pick up a really beautiful guitar, plug it in, play and think to oneself: I built this motherfucker!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

Kimling said:


> It must be f*cking incredibly to walk in to a room, pick up a really beautiful guitar, plug it in, play and think to oneself: I built this motherfucker!



so true 

UPDATE:

all done 































So it wasn't 100% perfect as id have liked but then again this is my FIRST build and it works to teh point where im amazed that i really did it myself! looks stunning in person too. really get a good feel for it.

the oil finish is still not fully dry so il wait a week or 2 to get a good video done of it


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome man!! Looks great! 

How does it feel to play? 

Hope to see you build some more guitars!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Awesome man!! Looks great!
> 
> How does it feel to play?
> 
> Hope to see you build some more guitars!



thanks muchly dude
feel surprizingly good. not as good as my agile but nothing comes closer to that (agile players will know what i mean  ) 

already got an 8 string planned


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 10, 2009)

TimSE said:


> thanks muchly dude
> feel surprizingly good. not as good as my agile but nothing comes closer to that (agile players will know what i mean  )
> 
> already got an 8 string planned


 
Yea man my Agile feels awesome!

Can't wait to see the 8 string!


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow this turned out really really nice man! Gratz on an awesome first build brotha!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

Izebecool said:


> Wow this turned out really really nice man! Gratz on an awesome first build brotha!



thanks muchly duder


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2009)

Holy balls! That looks fucking great!

Congratulations! And you betta watch out cuz I'm building that shit ahaha!



EDIT: btw, if you are interested, i'm working on this project as well. I'll make it a baritone 6:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...banez-clone-restoration-modding-56k-haha.html


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Holy balls! That looks fucking great!
> 
> Congratulations! And you betta watch out cuz I'm building that shit ahaha!
> 
> ...



i approve!

cool i hadnt noticed that thread before - will have a ganders


----------



## El Caco (Aug 10, 2009)

Sure the top could have been better Tim but that looks like a first build to be proud of  congrats.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Sure the top could have been better Tim but that looks like a first build to be proud of  congrats.



ya i dont think i snded it down enough before i oiled it. plus it hasnt finished drying 100% yet so havnt had a buffing session on it either. but il happy with it eitehr glossy or matt looking once iv seen it with the oil on it so il happy.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 10, 2009)

Is the action low? Do you like how it sounds?

Either way, you should be very proud. If this was your tenth one, it looks awesome. But it's only your first!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> Is the action low? Do you like how it sounds?
> 
> Either way, you should be very proud. If this was your tenth one, it looks awesome. But it's only your first!



the action is a lil higher than id like but still very playable and i get along with it fine and for the sounds i havnt finished wiring it yet (damn ground wont stay attached to the pots) so gotta do that 2morro but ya all things considerd im well pleased


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2009)

for a first attempt, i'd say you came out on top


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2009)

I would prioritize the playability (action, feel, ergonomics) than looks...

If it plays awesome but only "looks good", not a prob!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 17, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I would prioritize the playability (action, feel, ergonomics) than looks...
> 
> If it plays awesome but only "looks good", not a prob!



iv actaully got this one playing really well now. its not as low as my agile but not far off and it doesnt restrict anything i play so a big fat win for playing.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

TimSE said:


> iv actaully got this one playing really well now. its not as low as my agile but not far off and it doesnt restrict anything i play so a big fat win for playing.



that's fuckin' awesome, man. congrats.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 17, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that's fuckin' awesome, man. congrats.



cheers dude  il have to get started on my next build idea! itl be the most sick looking thing ever


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2009)

oh that's right... you still haven't done the second!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, could you break down the cost of the materials that you used?


----------



## TimSE (Aug 18, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Just out of curiosity, could you break down the cost of the materials that you used?



wood:
mahogony - £20
Quilted Maple - £50
neck maple - £100
ebony finger board - £40

Hardware:
Pickups - £120
frets, pots, tuners etc - £100

Tools - alltogether about £250 or maybe a lil more. not 100%


----------



## TimSE (Aug 18, 2009)

Vid for youz guyz


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2009)

That was sick, Tim!


----------



## nikt (Aug 19, 2009)

I don&#8217;t know why I didn&#8217;t see this thread earlier

I&#8217;m impressed with what you&#8217;ve done Tim. It&#8217;s tasty and I love what you&#8217;ve done with the abyss design adding your own 2 cents into it. If that&#8217;s your 1 guitar built I&#8217;m speechless.
Amazing work. And congrats


----------



## bradsteen (Aug 30, 2009)

Dude, uber-props on a very successful build! I'm in the middle of a project of my own, which has had (unfortunately) a setback from a routing accident (the bit wasn't tight enough and decided to impale my figured maple top) But, I'm carrying on as best I can... going is slow because of the job and family, but I'll post something when I have a chance. Here are pics prior to the routing carnage, lol.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 30, 2009)

I totally missed this. Awesome work dude!


----------



## rto666 (Sep 13, 2009)

So? Any news about that second built¿?


----------



## TimSE (Sep 13, 2009)

rto666 said:


> So? Any news about that second built¿?



sadly no. the guy had to move house and has is in desperate need of a new car so it kinda put a big poo on the plans ALTHOUGH im soon going to start work on an 8string thats similar shape to the 2nd pointy design  will post up a new thread about it when i get the chance to start it


----------



## yevetz (Sep 13, 2009)

Tim, you must change your main seven in your profile


----------



## TimSE (Sep 13, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Tim, you must change your main seven in your profile


----------



## vansinn (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry to have missed this build thread; it's always great to follow as it unfolds..
Turned out a real beaty, man! Methinks it's great you did end up choosing the oil finish, very sexxy 

Curious: Do you have an idea as to why the action isn't as low as you'd wanted it?
Neck not fully straight..? I'm thinking of how I see the pro's gluing necks in a totally rigid gluing frame (or whazit called..)..


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

TimSE said:


> sadly no. the guy had to move house and has is in desperate need of a new car so it kinda put a big poo on the plans ALTHOUGH im soon going to start work on an 8string thats similar shape to the 2nd pointy design  will post up a new thread about it when i get the chance to start it



mmmmmm 8 strings


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 15, 2009)

what tuning and string sizes are you using with that scale?


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

vansinn said:


> I'm really sorry to have missed this build thread; it's always great to follow as it unfolds..
> Turned out a real beaty, man! Methinks it's great you did end up choosing the oil finish, very sexxy
> 
> Curious: Do you have an idea as to why the action isn't as low as you'd wanted it?
> Neck not fully straight..? I'm thinking of how I see the pro's gluing necks in a totally rigid gluing frame (or whazit called..)..



cheers man
i think it was just the fret level job i did - have not done one before im not sure how to get it 100% perfect. but is pretty close


----------



## Bren (Sep 15, 2009)

wow that is the most incredible thing i have ever seen!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good so far man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SD83 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow... the guitar sounds & looks amazing, great work!


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 16, 2010)

ooooold thread, biiiiiig bump!

Just wondering how this guitar's doing? It looks absolutely fantastic, I love it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> ooooold thread, biiiiiig bump!
> 
> Just wondering how this guitar's doing? It looks absolutely fantastic, I love it!



I believe it was sold not too long ago. 


Though, for the record, don't you think you could have PM'd Tim instead of bumping a 6 month old thread?


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 16, 2010)

Could have done, but judging by the popularity of this thread and the positive remarks regarding the guitar itself, I would hazard a guess that the amount of people who would be interested to see if Tim managed to build a nice, solid intrument that can stand the test of time (or, rather, didn't fall apart after 6 months) would be quite vast  

And, by posting in the thread, I obviously got information faster than if I'd have sent Tim a PM. Thanks for that, by the way.


----------

